# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  ** طريقة الغسل الصحيحة بعد الحيض والنفاس والجنابة **

## خضب الحنا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بنااات طريقه تفيدكم .. مو على بالكم انكم تتروشون عادي بعد الحيض ترى ماينفع ومايعتبر انك تطهرتي 
شوفي الطريقه , طريقه اغتسال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وطبقيهآ .. 
كثير منكم مايعرفها .. وماينلامون .. بس بعد هالايميل تتعلمون ان شاء الله , وعفا الله عما سلف 
ارجو نشره لعموم الفائده خاصه لبنات حواء 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــ

الغسل له اهمية كبيرة في حياتنا ولازم نكون كلنا عارفين الطريقة الصحيحة للغسل..واللي هو نفسه في حالة الطهارة من الدورة الشهرية ومن الجنابة غير ان فك الشعر اوجب في حالة الغسل من الدورة..
وانا قراتة فى اكـثر من مصــدرَ





للاغتسال في شريعة الإسلام وصف كامل ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه يسن الإقتداء به وهو كالآتي :



1- يغسل يديه ثلاث مرات .

2- يغسل ( أعضاءه التناسلية ) حتى لايضطر إلى مسها بعد ذلك فينتقض وضوءه إذا نوى الوضوء .

3- يتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة ويؤخر غسل رجليه إلى نهاية الغسل ( وذلك حتى لايعلق شيء من النجاسة من الماء المسكوب على الأرض في قدميه أثناء الغسل ) 

4- يبدأ بسكب الماء على رأسه ثلاثا حتى يصل الماء إلى أصول الشعر .

5- ثم يسكب الماء على بقية جسمه ويبدأ بالأجزاء اليمنى من الجسم ثم اليسرى .

6- بعد الانتهاء من سكب الماء على جميع أجزاء البدن يغسل قدميه ثم يخرج من مستحمه .
********


وأصل ذلك كله ماورد في الصحيحين ( البخاري ومسلم ) عن عائشة رضي عنها (( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا اغتسل من الجنابة يبدأ فيغسل يديه ثم يفرغ بيمينه على شماله فيغسل فرجه ثم يتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة ، ثم يأخذ الماء ويدخل أصابعه في أصول الشعر حتى إذا رأى أنه قد استبرأ ( أي أوصل الماء إلى أصول الشعر ) حفن على رأسه ثلاث حثيات ثم أفاض الماء على سائر جسده ))
******** 



وعن ميمونة رضي الله عنها قالت (( وضعت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ماء يغتسل به فأفرغ على يديه فغسلهما مرتين أو ثلاثا ثم أفرغ على بيمينه على شماله فغسل مذاكيره ثم دلك يده بالأرض ثم مضمض واستنشق ثم غسل وجهه ثم غسل رأسه ثلاثا ثم أفرغ على جسده ثم تنحى من مقامه فغسل قدميه ))...
******** 



وغسل المرأة كغسل الرجل إلا أنها لاتنقض ضفيرتها إذا كان لها ضفيرة ( والمقصود إيصال الماء إلى أصول الشعر فإذا وصل فلا حاجة إلى فك الضفيرة ) كما أنه يستحب للمرأة إذا اغتسلت من حيض أو نفاس أن تأخذ قطنة وتضع عليها مسكا أو طيبا وتمسح بها فرجها لتزيل أثر الدم ورائحته..------------------------------------------



يعني
اول ماتدخلين الحمام تتوضين توضي الصلاة لكن المسح على الراس يكون بماء كثير يدخل لفروة الراس
بعدين تكبين المويه على جزئك الايمن من الجسم الراس الجذع الرجل ويوصل كل مكان بالجزء الايمن 
ويفعل زيه بالجزء الايسر يوصل الماء لكل مكان في جسمك 
بعدين تدخلين كلك تحت الدش
وبعدها تبين تتفركين تبين تسوين حمام سونا تبين تحطين خلطات سوي اللي تبينه بعد كذا لكن لازم الوضوء يكون صحيح


بنات الاغلبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه الاغلبيييييييييييييييييييييه
مايدري كيف الطهاره بعد الحيض

يدخلون للحمام ويروشووون عادي على بالهم زيه زي باقي التروشات 





بنات انشرووووووه تكفووووون انشرووووه
بنات هالرسااااااااااااااااااله واجبه عليك ارسالها 
حاولوا نشرها والله والله والله راااااااااااااااااااح نحااااااسب عليه يوم القيامه هالمسأله 
تدرين ليه واجبه عليك نشرها ... لانه من عرف علم بالدين ولا قام بنشره يلجم يوم القيامه بلجام من نار
فتشوا بالمنتديات اكتبوا بقوقل طريقة الطهر تلقون مواضيع للبنات مايعرفون كيف 
وتلقون بنات يردون يقولون نبي نعرف
انشروووها ايميلات انشروها رسايل جوال انشروها بمجالسكم باي شيء انشروها رسايل على الشاشات التلفزيون



عندنا انترنت عندنا مشايخه نسسسسسسسسسسسسأل ليه مانسأل

الله يهدينا ويصلحنا

راح يسألنا الله سبحانه وتعالى عنها يوم القيامه 
راح يسالنا ويقولنا حنا يامعشر النساء بعصرنا هذا
عن طهارتنا من الحيض والجماع والجنابه كيف 
واذا قلنا جهل منا يالله 
جهل منا وعندنا مشايخه وعندنا انترنت وعندنا قنوات فضائيه دينيه 
مالنا حجه مالنا حجه مالنا حجه




اللهم اني بلغت الله فشهد

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## @مبدعه@

بارك الله فيج

----------


## خضب الحنا

تسلمن حبوباتي عالمرور

----------


## ساره خالد

فووووووووووق

----------


## ابداااع للتصميم

لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل للللللللللللرفع

----------


## mischocolat

شكرااااااا وينقل لقسم الفتاة المسلمه

----------


## اليشمك

بارك الله فيج

----------


## mabrooka

ربي يجزيج كل خير ان شاء الله

فيميزان حسناتك باذن الله :Smile:

----------


## فتاه صابره

يزاج ربي الف خير

----------


## مصدوومة

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## مروى24

يزاااااج الله خير

----------


## etiquette

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم سطام

اشكرج ...

----------


## صوت الشعب

برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327

----------


## عيون الملاك

في ميزان حسناتج الغاليه

----------


## أم فآآآرس

يسلمو عالطرح المميز 
جزاج الله خير

----------


## alasefaa1

جزاج الله خير على التذكير
والله ينفع بج الإسلام و المسلمين

----------


## درة دار زايد

بارك الله فيج =)

----------


## مســك الختآم

جـــزاج الله خير

وبـــارك الله فيج علـــى هذا الموضــــوع الهام والقيم 

أرجو مـــن الاداره تثبت المـــوضع لأنه مهم 


...

سبحــــآنك اللهم وبحمـــدك أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## مطلبي الجنة

ما قصرتي مشكورة وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Darb alwed

يزاج الله خيير

----------


## ,عذب المعاني,

جزاكي الله كل خير عنا

----------


## منارة فلسطين

الله يجزاك كل خير اختي ...

----------


## &أم محمد&

جزاج الله كل خير اختي

----------


## miss ..dfsha

يزاج الله خيير

----------

